# Unbranded saddle



## verona1016 (Jul 3, 2011)

I usually steer clear of unbranded saddles, but recently took a chance on one that I found listed on eBay, figuring I could sell it for what I bought it for if it didn't fit. I was pleasantly surprised with it, and am very glad I got it.

It sounds like it is a local trade? If you can try it on your horse before deciding it seems like it would be worth a try.


----------



## Phly (Nov 14, 2012)

I have an unmarked saddle. After asking a lot of people. We figured it to be a hand made saddle from the 60's. Most likely someone (of fine skill) made it for themselves. I frickin love it. It's built like a tank, fits me and my horse, and is easy on the eyes. I really dont put a lot into a brand (except as a starting point) rather how the saddle fits both horse and rider and their needs. So a hands on and fit check is a must
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

